# Iran



## Blake Bowden (Jun 26, 2009)

Although it's unfortuante that MJ and Farrah died, we need to focus on the butchery in Iran.

[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=14e_1245696386"]LiveLeak.com - IRAN: GRAPHIC; Injured and dying students during Jun 22nd protests[/ame]
Warning GRAPHIC

When will Obama stand up to this!!


----------



## RJS (Jun 26, 2009)

Why do you feel its Obamas job to stand up this?  Why not Russia or France?  Where is the UN?  Why is it the US always has to do something?  Why is it that people are always saying "We need to do something!" and then when something gets done and things get ugly (because war is always ugly) people are like "We should have never gotten involved!"?


----------



## JTM (Jun 26, 2009)

i'm with RJS.  furthermore, this is something our actions contributed to making happen, further action will make it worse.


----------



## owls84 (Jun 26, 2009)

+1


----------



## LRG (Jun 26, 2009)

You are right, we should pull back all of our troops close our borders and oh well to the rest of the world.
But that just does not seem right.

When we first went into Iraq, Gen. Stormin Norman DECLARED war upon them. They begged for the stop of air and sea bombing-We kicked butt- political realm got involved and Gen Norman S. retired. 
The latest war is a true representation of political war. Losing our Brothers at Arms and getting very little acomplished.
Wish we could take off the gloves


----------



## Hippie19950 (Jun 26, 2009)

Being a Victim err, Veteran of Viet Nam, I agree that we should not get involved, unless we are going to let OUR troops win. There are lines drawn WE cannot cross, or shoot across, but our enemies do not have to stop there. If we do something against the beliefs of a small few, the U.S., and ALL of OUR troops are chastised for it, and get this, criminal charges filed because we did something in a war situation... These fights are being controlled by people over here, and NOT at the point of the conflict. Sure, we have modern technology where the armchair quarterbacks can sit in the A/C and  see what they want to, and then tell the troops they can't engage. What a Crock!! Get dirty, and come on into the fight, and then tell me (OK, these troops) to pull back while your tail is being shot at, and bombs going off all around!! If we aren't going to be allowed to win, keep us at home!! My 15 year old daughter was watching the news with this evening, and said Obama needed to stay out of the Iran mess. This surprised me, as this is my feeling, but I have not said anything around her about it. I want to know how these "kids" feel about this stuff, and how much they listen and learn. I am PROUD of her, and her friends. I said in the beginning that this fight in Iraq would be another Viet Nam if it was not over within 6 months or so. Well, not sure if we have actually accomplished anything, but the troops are being pulled out, and the violence is increasing.... Oh, but wait. Are these folks going to get to come home? Nope, many are being sent to..... Afghanistan!!! And how many have been killed or injured there? Strange, but that news has to be hunted. Now, I'm going to another part of the forum, and try to calm down.
A PROUD U.S. Veteran!!


----------



## LRG (Jun 26, 2009)

Amen to you brother.
Thank You for your Bravery and Service.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 26, 2009)

RJS said:


> Why do you feel its Obamas job to stand up this?  Why not Russia or France?  Where is the UN?  Why is it the US always has to do something?  Why is it that people are always saying "We need to do something!" and then when something gets done and things get ugly (because war is always ugly) people are like "We should have never gotten involved!"?




I never said anything about going to war or becoming directly involved. Iran is basically two countries, the old hardliners and a younger generation who are more "western" friendly. If we remain silent it will only empower maniacs such as Ahmadinejad. Should will spill American blood? Hell no but I would like to see more condemnation from OUR leaders  

France...lol. Swarzkopf summed it up best:

"Going to war without the French is like going deer hunting 
without your accordion"


----------



## RJS (Jun 27, 2009)

Only the US is worried about its world image.  Iran and it's current leadership could care less what names it gets called.  The only way to over through tyranny is by force.  Look back through out history and tell me one time that a country or empire decided to changes its ways and hand over power because some other nation said they were committing atrocities.

Our own great nation was born out of revolution.  Why, because talking to tyrants does not work.  Our great state was born our of revolution.  Why, because talking to tyrants does not work.

How bout we let Iran ASK if they want help.  Let them SEEK help.  Let them KNOCK and maybe it will be open unto them.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 27, 2009)

It's hard for them to ask help when they're being slaughtered in the streets, cell phones are tracked and their Internet is restricted. I guess we should simply say screw it and ignore what's going on. It's not our problem right?

http://www.liveleak.com/browse?tag=Iran


----------



## Hippie19950 (Jun 27, 2009)

How much support did Iran send us after either attack on the World Trade Center? The Oklahoma City Bombing? Were they among those who gave us moral support during any of the attacks on the U.S.? Apparently the lines of communications are not altogether severed, or we would not be getting info from inside the country. Has Iran EVER given us ANY kind of support, either for our political representatives, or the civilian population? I kind of like the phrase above "screw it, and ignore it. It's not our problem right?". I've shed blood for this Country, and it ain't fun!! Be Damned if I'm going to continue to send someone's kids to do it for others just so they can look down on us for trying to help. Maybe I was a Law Man too many years to boot... Done my share of helping others, and if it's going to be done, let's do it here at home FIRST, and if we have any extra time, maybe we can send a message out to others on how we did it, and they can save their own. I'm trying to remember again, how many Iranians were at Plymouth Rock, or present when the Revolutionary War was fought. Any there when the Declaration of Independance was signed??


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 28, 2009)

If you carefully read my posts, you will see that I never mentioned sending US troops into Iran. There are other means of applying pressure on Iran that we should pursue. That being said, should we immediately pull out of Iraq and Afghanistan? I mean, who gives a cares about those people right? I understand your frustration and I too am sick and tired of the US becoming the world police on US taxpayers dime.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Jun 28, 2009)

In the past, when the U.S. acted in a "Police Operation" elsewhere in the World, we entered into an armed conflict, or war. Viet Nam being a conflict, and others designated as a war. Now, if we are not to do anything, sending troops, being the Police etc, then why worry? They weren't worrying about what was going on here with our laws and government applying to the Citizens (not those here visiting, or here illegally). If they had, they'd be sending oil money here to provide the health insurance so many need, and can't afford, or they would be feeding OUR hungry, or providing homes for OUR homeless. I too am tired of spending OUR money for THEM, whether it be a war, conflict, bailing them out of financial hardships, or just plain saving from the government they have lived under for years. If they don't like it, let them do like they do around here, illegally cross the border to go someplace else (but NOT to the U.S.). I did not agree with the Viet Nam issue, and could have easily gone to Canada, but did not, I stayed, and did what I was expected to do. MANY others have done the same. We will continue to answer the call of our Country for a few more generations, unless we get stretched too thin, and can't protect our actual Home Front, and that is where we are headed. The troops pulling out of Iraq, are either moving into the country side, or going to Afghanistan, but not many back here. I guess I should have stopped off at Waco on my way to Hearne, and got my meds at the V.A., and maybe I would not be so forward in my thoughts, but until you have shared what many of us have, you just can't fully understand why we would rather stay close to home. It could happen here at any time, and with the main thoughts of the multitudes in the U.S., we will be mowed down, and never out up a fight. There will be many who say they will, until they learn there is a law someplace the forbids it, or someone tells them it is not right. A few will give their lives believing in what they think is right, and for their fellow man, but for the most part, the rest will stand around wringing their hands, asking what happened, and what will happen. If the so called videos and news coming out of Iran are correct, at least the majority of the people there have put up a fight, and are still doing it. They may well just win, but if we or another nation with our past interferes, they will probably lose in the long run, after we lose many of ours...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 28, 2009)

Hippie19950 said:


> I too am tired of spending OUR money for THEM, whether it be a war, conflict, bailing them out of financial hardships, or just plain saving from the government they have lived under for years. If they don't like it, let them do like they do around here, illegally cross the border to go someplace else (but NOT to the U.S.).




I agree 100%.


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 28, 2009)

I've done Operations Iraqi and Enduring Freedom, and let me tell you, the last thing we need is another war with no definable goals, or plan for victory, timeline, or anything else closely resembling a strategy.  How about we let other countries fix their own problems for a while, and maybe we could focus on doing the same.


----------



## JTM (Jun 29, 2009)

LRG said:


> You are right, we should pull back all of our troops close our borders and oh well to the rest of the world.
> But that just does not seem right.
> 
> When we first went into Iraq, Gen. Stormin Norman DECLARED war upon them. They begged for the stop of air and sea bombing-We kicked butt- political realm got involved and Gen Norman S. retired.
> ...



the problem i have is that we can't police the world.

sure, we're policing N.Korea, Afghanistan, The Balkans, Iraq, perhaps Iran, possibly Nicaragua, what else can we police today?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 29, 2009)

Should we allow Iran to have nukes?


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 29, 2009)

blake said:


> Should we allow Iran to have nukes?



Can we stop them?


----------



## JTM (Jun 29, 2009)

blake said:


> Should we allow Iran to have nukes?



russia has 30000, china, pakistan, others have plenty.  

apparently there's a way to go about it responsibly.

and china/pakistan/russia aren't exactly friendly.  what message does that send to iran?  if you're gonna play in the big leagues, you gotta have nukes... only then will we respect you.


----------



## LRG (Jun 29, 2009)

Houston, we have a problem

On a serious note,
We should take care of our own Country first. If not, then we will be of no figure leader and sad to say we are almost at that very point.


----------

